# Smoking Cheese the best recepies



## davidmush (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, everybody!
I am compiling a book of smoked cheese recepies. If you have a pretty good one just let me know!


----------



## richtee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Dave! Welcome to SMF!   Stop into the Roll Call fourm and give us an intro on your experience, smoker type, location, etc. It's kinda a tradition, and it helps us give better answers to any questions.

Now...recipes? I put cheese over a cool smoke for a while. I guess I din't know there were many options?


----------



## davidmush (Jan 19, 2008)

Richtee, you see in Ukraine smoking cheese is not so spread, sometimes we import it from Poland fnd other countries.

We mainly use homemade smoked cheese.


----------



## richtee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I guess I din't know where ya were.... look for the Roll Call forum here and tell us that stuff... then we won't say silly things like I did. Well Maybe- but not as often.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site. As Rich said stop by roll call. Tell us where you are from, what you are smoking with, and so on.
Then we can better answer questions you might have.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Jan 19, 2008)

welcome to the site you will learn alot about smoking from here there is always someone with the answer.

As far as cheese recipes I cold smoke for about a hour usually with apple or alder. The only thing I will add to the cheese before smoking is I will roll some fresh cracked pepper into the mozza.


----------



## davidmush (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, we usually do cold smoking:

smoked sausage cheese - 40% fattiness;

smoked sausage cheese "Slutskiy" - 40% fattiness;
It has the form of a long loaf.
We use birch, alder, oak for smoking ...


----------



## navionjim (Jan 21, 2008)

Howdy David! Used to live in Oregon, lots of folks from the Ukraine there. Sure would like to see a recipe for the "Slutskiy". Sounds like a Russian girl I used to date....
Jimbo


----------



## longshot (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Dave,
I like hickory and cherry for cheese cold smoke for 45 minutes to 1 hour.

Jim,
 Poor taste but that was FUNNY!!


----------



## navionjim (Jan 21, 2008)

Longshot;147427]
Jim,
Poor taste but that was FUNNY!![/quote]

Right you are Longshot, and I apologize to anyone one I may have offended with that remark. Sometimes I just can't resist such a rich opportunity.
Jimbo


----------



## davidmush (Feb 1, 2008)

Probably it was her surname!


Are there any ways of cheese preparation for smoking?


----------



## pelletsdefender (Jun 25, 2008)

Davidmush, 
when finish your book, let me know. I would like to assist you in publishing it!


----------

